# First time with P22



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Got a P22 last night with a Walther Top Point II red dot scope. Took almost 200 rounds to get it zeroed in properly for 10-yard shots. Put another 100 through it to make final touches, then put another 100 through a single target. The last 100 rounds were fired in <1-second pauses at 11 yards.



















Not sure what happened on the two little guys inside the right 9, or the two under the bullseye. Other than that, not bad.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The squirrels are in danger! As long as they are within 11 yards. Nice shootin'. :smt082


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for letting us know how many rounds you went through. Can't wait to see a range report!

PhilR.


----------

